# battery siting



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi all, have recently brought bessacarr e450, and would like to add a second 110 battery, anyone where the best place to site it
MEERY CHRISTMAS TO ALL

Regards BAZ.


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

*battery*

hi its proberly best to put it next to the other leisure battery if you got the room to save money on the linking cables


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Close to the first leisure battery with short fat cables and another fuse if you have space. But you also need to ensure that any battery venting is routed outside. Many batteries have a venting top manifold with a fitting for a small hose that you can run through a hole in the floor.

More here
http://www.motts.org/second leisiure battery.htm

C.


----------

